# Does anyone else always feel disgusted at a parent?



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I am back visiting my parents and I always have this feeling of disgust when I am around my mother like she rlly disgusts me by the way she is, her very presence annoys the shit outta me..I don't think I have known a more annoying person in my whole entire life. Her energy is so negative, she complains at the voices on the tv if someone has a voice she doesn't like, she always avoids eye contact, she is super selfish, she will call me on my mobile to ask to bring her up something to her room, she is such a martyr it really grosses me out.

Lol


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

My mom sometimes


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah there deff is something wrong...she has always rlly gotten under my skin, when I don't live with her or see her for a while it's fine but now that I'm staying with her for a while I'm hating it lol I think we have a rlly fucked up relationship dynamic


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

hahaha my mom does the in house room service too. lazy bitch


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Does she get u to bring her up food ?


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

missjess said:


> Does she get u to bring her up food ?


she'll act like shes too sick to get up and ask someone to get her a dr pepper and poptarts. every damn time lol smh. she finally stopped asking me cuz I kept making up excuses and walking away with the quickness lol


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

That's what my mum does !! It's so disgusting she rlly does disgust me....she looks like a blob when she sits on her bed with her glasses on looking at her laptop waiting for me to bring her a packet of chips or whatever else she demands.

I never bring it to her of course lol


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

Hiding behind the laptop, classic haha. on top of all that her room is sloppy as fuk lol. how the hell was I supposed to end up normal with a self-loathing, self-absorbed, passive/aggressive, ole sloppy ass mom like that. I would of rather of been beaten or straight up ignored by the bitch.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hahahahhahaha fuk u just described my mum to a tee!!! My mum too is self loathing, weak, passive/aggressive, over eater, selfish & jealous and judgemental

No wonder I hate being near her presence !!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

That is extremely bad energy to be around especially when ur trying to regain ur confidence she will undermine u and make sure u don't get it


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

missjess said:


> That is extremely bad energy to be around especially when ur trying to regain ur confidence she will undermine u and make sure u don't get it


But passive, like she loves and wants the best for you but her actions and words convey the opposite. ehhh im just gonna go ham on a hoe. let this trick know whats up and move the fuk out, with all kinds of quickness ha


----------



## Curious-Mike (Oct 18, 2013)

I definitely know how you feel! pretty much described my mother.. And she makes really snide remarks to everything, and when I pick her up on it I always get "Doesn't matter what I say, everyone is always angry at me, I should just not say anything at all"...


----------

